# New user - soon to be an owner hopefully



## nullify (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I joined recently but I'm not yet an owner.

I've been looking for a TT for months and haven't found the right TT for me. Well, that's not exactly true. At the weekend I found her - perfect for me! But some dealer stepped in at the last minute and snatched her away from me. Now I believe she is being exported to some other country. I'm really gutted, I don't think I'll find another like it. So now my search continues, will I ever become an owner? I'm after a clean example with low milage and a reasonable price.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC to keep you going www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello,good evening and welcome, not to worry in my experience you will find something even better because you will look for something better than your last find but you might have to wait a while.

Col


----------



## nullify (Mar 19, 2009)

You're probably right. It makes me feel a bit better anyway. Thanks.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Scubu (May 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you missed out on the car that you wanted. There are tons of these cars to be snatched up. Don't be disappointed I have every confidence that you will find another one very soon.

What spec were you going for?

Good luck

Scubu


----------



## nullify (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Scubu. Basically I'm looking for a mk1 TT 1.8 225, 2002+ (facelift) in silver, black leather (or red), low miles well below 40k, Audi FSH, not bothered about any mods, and crucial is that it's been well cared for and treasured by the previous and current owner. As you can see, these requirements really narrows down the availability.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Try the 'Want to buy' bit in the forum (Marketplace)

Lots of nice TT's for sale. Wish I looked before I parted with my cash!

Welcome! [smiley=book2.gif]

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

